# 2nd cycle of IUI - Can it happen!



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey guys,

I have started the injections for my 2nd cycle of IUI and surprisingly i feel ok! Dont feel like i'm going to kill DH, although i did shout at him for finishing the toothpaste! (maybe not ok as i thought!)

After having a BFN the first time and then finding a cyst so i couldnt start again straight away... I was beginning to thing everything was going wrong!!

Then surely enough after being a week late from a natural cycle i started thinking could i be?! but then af came... and luckily went for my scan and everything was ok to start! 

So trying to keep positive and see what happens this time!!

Any advice to help, what are the odds?!

Thanks

E x x x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I think the odds are better with a drug cycle than a natural one (about 15% I think but don't hold me to that!).

All I can say is IUI can & DOES work as the IUI BFP girls will testify, mine worked on the 2nd go.

I wish you all the luck in the world for the best outcome possible!

Gill
x


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks Gill for your reply.

I definately feel more relaxed this time round, but maybe thats coz i know whats gonna happen!

Congratulations hon, you've given me hope!

E x x  x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Dont Give Up !!!!!

My IUI worked first time round  , with pco's and low sperm count we did it ...  

Should have been ivf/icsi, but was converted at last minute as didnt respond very well to the stimming injections due to pco. 

I believe everything happens for a reason    



Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I too am a firm believer of 2nd time lucky - it was for me!!

Very best of luck Ellie  

Minkey x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Ellie

This is my 1st go at IUI and I have to say that I feel great!  I've probably just jinx it now!!!!!!!!!!  I dont seem to have any of the "bad" side effects that others have had and I'm very pleased about that    I had a headache today but I get them anyway so made no difference and I dont know if it was because of tx?  On Monday I did pee a lot (TMI) but thats not hard to deal with  

The nurse did advise that I take the clomid at night so if I had any flushes they were through the night.

Anyway before I babble too much   with the rest of your tx.

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Thank you all for your positive thoughts!!

Good luck sweet pea!!! i'm not sure what the side effects are, i'm only on puregon, which makes me a bit sicky! (which drove me mad on the 2ww the first time) as every little sympton you get you think is it or is not? 

I was upset when it didnt work the first time, but on the positive side, this time they know my body and so there is no messing about increasing dosages and stuff!
So keeping fingers firmly crossed!!!

I'm going for my 2nd scan today to see if there are any follies growing after a wk of injections... so hopefully that'll go ok!

Good luck again for Monday!! keep in touch!

E x  x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Ellie

Not sure if you got my email (never know with computers) so just a quick post to say that I am wishing you all the best this time around and I really hope it works for you! 

L x


----------

